# OTC alternatives??



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I followed up with my ENT yesterday. He was surprised that the Endo did not start me on some type of meds since I have Hashimoto's. He wouldn't override her though. For now, we will closely monitor the nodules and do another ultrasound/bloodwork in 6 months.

Anyone have suggestions for OTC alternatives for my symptoms? I have quite a few, but the worst are exhaustion/lack of energy, phlem in my throat I can't cough up, rashes, foot pain & leg/toe cramps. My husband thinks I should go to another Endo but I'm just wondering if I can hold out for the next 6 months.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> I followed up with my ENT yesterday. He was surprised that the Endo did not start me on some type of meds since I have Hashimoto's. He wouldn't override her though. For now, we will closely monitor the nodules and do another ultrasound/bloodwork in 6 months.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for OTC alternatives for my symptoms? I have quite a few, but the worst are exhaustion/lack of energy, phlem in my throat I can't cough up, rashes, foot pain & leg/toe cramps. My husband thinks I should go to another Endo but I'm just wondering if I can hold out for the next 6 months.


I agree w/your husband. You don't need an endo especially; a GP, PCP, Internal Medicine, Naturopath etc. Just anybody that wants to really help you get better.

What does your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 look like. We need results and the ranges.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I only have TPO 698.6 0.0-5.5 range and TSH 2.87 0.45-4.5 range. I know this is an old range, and when I asked about Free T3 and Free T4 yesterday he said it wouldn't be helpful. Endo said additional blood tests were unnecessary too.

Frustrating. I read that Hashi's should not go untreated. But we're doing nothing but monitoring the nodules. Just feel like I'm making a big deal (not dropping the issue) outta something that the Dr.'s are saying is NOT a big deal. Just don't feel right though. That I know.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with your husband and Andros...try to visit another doctor. Looking for OTC meds to take care of your symptoms seems like throwing money away, when what you really need is a doc who will prescribe the right meds.


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

shellebean said:


> when I asked about Free T3 and Free T4 yesterday he said it wouldn't be helpful. Endo said additional blood tests were unnecessary too.


Makes me wonder where these guys went to medical school.
The free T's are perhaps the most important blood test -- *it is the active hormone.* TSH is simply the messenger from the pituitary... I know some endos like going off this alone, but that should be avoided.

Id get another doc to check my FT3 and FT4 if I were you. If those are well within the range, then Id begin to look elsewhere for whats causing my symptoms.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Please try to find another doctor. I can't imagine what you would go through, if you wait another 6 months.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks so much...I appreciate all of your feedback. I don't want to be a baby and I don't want to keep bringing this up if I really should suck it up. I think with all your support, I feel motivated get on the phone tomorrow to get in with another Endo! Thanks to all of you, I don't know if my husband could stand living with me (or if I could deal with myself) for another 6 months untreated!!


----------

